# I Got This Cheap Little Ana/digi Gul



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

That I like nonetheless. It's nothing special, just a reasonable quality fashion watch with a funky velcro strap that I got cheap but new from fleabay.

One thing I think is unusual about this watch is that the analog and digital portions of the watch do not drift out of synch. Once set, month in, month out, both the analog and digital portions show the exact same time. I'd like to know if this is unusual in an ana/digi watch - especially a cheap one? I suspect that the analog and digital portions must be running of the same quartz because other ana/digi watches I have seen usually drift out of synch. Is this unusual?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dunno if its unusual or not, but I also have a ana-digi that does this, a Accurist chronograph, its very cool to see the hands whizzing round to the correct point when its set....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I do remember having one dual display that the times drifted apart from each other.

I have a couple of vintage Timex ones now but have never checked them.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Some basic ana-digitals deliberately don't sync so you can have a 'dual time' display function, but most do, although with some G Shocks you have to set the time to within a minute before it will do this, this is probably why they tend not to have seconds hands.

Have a few ana-digitals and find it distracting to have both showing the current time, so usually set the digital to display the stopwatch , date, or alam time.

One of my lads has one of those Guls in black, good robust watches and good value around 8 quid, dial layout always reminds me of a Seiko Arnie H556.

D.


----------

